# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Arkeologji/antropologji >  Dardha e Korçës...

## Humdinger

*Për një njohje të shpejtë të Dardhës, po ju sjell shkrimin e Teodor Laços, ku mund të njiheni shkurtimisht me historinë e këtij fshati me tradita, paçka se jo të vjetër në moshë.*

Margaritari me emrin Dardhë.
                                              Nga Teodor Laço

Fshati është relativisht i ri, nëse do të pranojmë të tillë kohën prej tre shekujsh qëkurse kemi të dhëna historike. Është themeluar e rritur prej të “ikurve”, rebelëve që përndiqeshin e kishin hesape me guvernën osmane, shpesh sepse nuk donin të ndryshonin fenë.

Të duash vendlindjen, është një ndjenjë e bukur, njerëzore. Kur dikujt i mungon, dëshmon së paku një shpirt të thatë e të varfër. Ta adhurosh vendlindjen është një ndjenjë përtej dashurisë. Kjo do të thotë se vendlindja, bujarisht të ka dhënë shumë, prandaj edhe i detyrohesh shumë.

Këtë epitet do të ma pranojnë vetëm ata që e njohin fshatin tim. Të tjerëve do t’ju duket një teprim, ndoshta një mburrje. Por shpjegimi i figurës “margaritar” do të donte një libër të tërë..
Të duash vendlindjen, është një ndjenjë e bukur, njerëzore. Kur dikujt i mungon, dëshmon së paku një shpirt të thatë e të varfër. Ta adhurosh vendlindjen është një ndjenjë përtej dashurisë. Kjo do të thotë së vendlindja, bujarisht të ka dhënë shumë, prandaj edhe i detyrohesh shumë. Për një shkrimtar, vendlindja është më shumë sesa trualli i kujtimeve, më shumë sesa malli i viteve pa kthim, më shumë se sa krenaria pa rrënjët. Kur merr të shkruash për të, vendlindja të shfaqet përpara si një mur që të shtyn e të step për ta kapërcyer dhe pas tij, t’u zbulosh të tjerëve atë magji që të mban lidhur prej vitesh…Kështu më ndodh sa herë më kërkojnë të shkruaj për vendlindjen, për fshatin në zemër të malit të Moravës, që kush e di përse ka një emër fryti : Dardha!!!!



Ku ndodhet Dardha

19 kilometra në juglindje të Korçës, në një lartësi gjeografike impresionuese mbi 1300 m, që vetvetiu e çon përfytyrimin tek dimri i gjatë me borë, tek pranverat e ndezura nga blerimi, tek verat e puhizave e vijnë nga pyjet, tek vjeshtat me palete piktorike prej ylberi, ndodhet ky margaritar. Dardha ia ka dalë bëhet e njohur anembanë vendit!Jo vetëm për natyrën dhe klimën e saj, por sidomos për traditat, kulturën e të jetuarit dhe për njerëzit e shquar që i kanë dhënë vendit.
Emri “Dardhë” vjen nga një gojëdhënë që duket e besueshme.



Pak histori

Fshati është relativisht i ri, nëse do të pranojmë të tillë kohën prej tre shekujsh qëkurse kemi të dhëna historike. Është themeluar e rritur prej të “ikurve”, rebelëve që përndiqeshin e kishin hesape me guvernën osmane, shpesh sepse nuk donin të ndryshonin fenë. 
Këta njerëz me gen kryengritësish, gjetën strehë në këtë vend të thellë të maleve dhe u vendosën rreth një stani që gjendej në dardhë e egër. Kur i pyesnin “ku gjendeni”thoshin shkurt : “Tek stani nën dardhë”, prej nga koha nxori togfjalëshin “nëndardhë”, që shpejt u rrudh në fjalën “Ndardhë”. Deri vonë , dardharët dhe fqinjët i quanin “ndardharë”. 
Dëshmia e parë historike der tani gjendet në Enciklopedinë greke Pirsos (V!10,fq750) ku thuhet: “Në Dardhë, fshat shqiptar u hap shkolla greqisht më 1768. Nuk pritet të gjendet ndonjë e dhënë nëpër dokumenta më të hershme osmane si tefterët e taksave, sepse Dardha ka qenë gjithmonë fshat i lirë, i përjashtuar prej tyre. 



Enigma pas një emri

Në librin “Gjeografia e Korçës dhe rrjetit të saj” (Selanik 1888) thuhet se Dardha është fshati më i madh i krahinës së Korçës me 1454 frymë. Në fillim të shekullit, Dardha numëronte 400 shtëpi. Vetvetiu të del përpara ;si dhe pse u mbipopullua një vend i tillë ku toka bujqësore ishte e papërfillshme? Arsyetimi të çon tek zanafilla;dëshira për të qenë të lirë. Të varfër, por larg dhunës dhe poshtërimit. Kishte familje të ardhura nga krahina shqiptare e famshme e Sulit të Marko Bocanit, nga fshatrat të krahinës të rrënuar në kohën e djegjes së parë të qytetit tp kulturës Voskopojë, fshatra që sot mbahen mend vetëm si emra, (Bozdovec, Linatop, Lerishtë, Qinam).

Enigma e dytë ka të bëjë me burimet e jetës.
Terreni i vështirë i detyroi dardharët ta gjejnë punën aty ku kërkohej krahu i tyre, larg vendbanimit. Larg familjeve. Vrazhdësia e natyrës nxit pasionin për punën, ashtu si bujaria e saj nxit shpesh dembelizimin. Në një Shqipëri të mbyllur, dardharët kanë qenë nga mërgimtarët e parë. Me jetet e punës-sopata dhe sharra. Profesioni i parë-ai druvarit. Me karvane prej 20-30 vetash, me mushka, të armatosur, u nisën fillimisht drejt pyejeve të zonave greke-atëherë ende nën Turqinë. Që nga viti 1800 deri në 1935 në Olipm punon ende sharrat e dardharëve, jo dosido por me teknikën më të mirë të kohës, me ujë. Në malet e Selitit e të Athosit, në Mesollongjo e Demir-Kapi, në Anodoll, në Rruse, në Isekum, në malet e Rodopit në Bullgari e deri në skelën e Varnës ku bënin tregtinë e qerestesë, dradharëve iu doli nami si si druvarë të zotë, aq sa mbeti edhe shprehja e njohur “Ia pret me sopatën e dardharit”. 
Pas këtij emigrimi që qe sezonal dhe e mbante fshatin të populluar dardharët “zbuluan” Amerikën. Rrallëkush i mbeti besnik drurit. Rrallëkush mbeti pa e çuar një emigrant drejt kontinentit të largët. Aty dardharët patën një rol të madh e të mirënjohur nëpër shoqëritë patriotike. Nga mërgimtarët e Amerikës 15 dardharë u dekoruan më 1982 me urdhër e medalje për veprimtari patriotike.



Tradita

Mërgimi i largët ishte një dramë e gjatë, plot dhimbje. Por ishte edhe një çlirim. Dalja nga veçimi, nga guaska e mbylljes në mënyra jetese të ngurtësuara, solli në shoqërinë e ngushtë dardhare pretendimet qytetare, kërkesën për një jetë shpirtërore e materiale më “europiane”, më të ngritur si një rivalitet të heshtur me vetë qytetin e Korçës që gjithashtu pretendonte dita ditës. 
Dardha mburret me origjinën nga e folura deri tek veshjet, këngët e vallet. Studimi i arkitekturës së fshatit dëshmon për një model të veçantë të stilit europian që haset edhe në fshatra të tjera të Jugut. Pamja që shfaqin ndërtimet dhe urbanistika e fshatit, ndërtesa solide, të bukura, prej guri të gdhendur e mbuluar me ploça të hirta, rrugët me kalldrëme , krojet e shumta, punishte për zeje kryesore, njësitë tregtare deri në fillim të viteve ‘40-të i jepnin fshatit pamjen e një qyteze të lulëzuar, ndonëse për shkak të ikjeve në mërgim popullsia tani mezi arrinte 1000 vetë.
E folura e fshatit ka ruajtur deri vonë disa trajta të vjetra të shqipes të ngjashme me arabishten e çamërishten.
Unikla është kostumi i grave , kuq e zi. Aq i bukur e i veçantë është aq sa kanë dashur ta përvetësojnë. Një “studiues” bullgar duke përdorur fotografi të valleve të grave dardhare me xibum të viteve ’30 bën përpjekje mjerane t’i paraqiste ato si “Valle nga Maqedonia Perendimore. Disa nga vallet e njohura të grave janë krijuar në Dardhë. Në Dardhë bëhej një jetë e gjallë. Në çdo ceremoni merrnin pjesë si burrat, ashtu edhe gratë . Diskriminimi i gruas nuk pranohej. Gruaja dardhare ishte më tepër një amvise/ Ishte ZONJË.

Duke qëndruar tek historia mund të them se ky fshat paraqet një nga modelet e bukura të vitalitetit tonë kombëtar, të krenarisë për origjinën dhe traditat, por edhe të etjes për të lëvizur për të pranuar të renë. Një nga shembuj e qëndrueshmërisë së këtij gjeni mund të sillet nga ky fakt. Për 150 vjet dardharët mësonin në shkollë greqisht (shkolla shqipe u hap me 1917) por e mbanin atë thjesht si një gjuhë të huaj. 



E ardhmja e Dardhës

Vitet e pushtetit të kaluar komunist me përjashtim të një periudhe rreth një dekade në vitet ’60, ku funksionoi një degë e turizmit korçar dhe një shtëpi pushimi, janë një periudhë rënie, braktisjeje, gri. Dardha e sotme ka mbetur një fshat i vogël ku s’ka fëmijë për në shkollë.
Por duket, se vitet e fundit diçka po rilind. Dardha po hyn në një periudhë të re që ka të bëjë me shfrytëzimin e resurseve të saj natyrore, të klimës dhe vlerave turistike. Si një fshat turistik, Dardha bëri emër që në vitet ’30. U botua edhe një broshurë ku mjekë të njohur por edhe poetë të shquar si Lasgush Poradeci (ndër të tjera ai kishte gjetur në Dardhë dashurinë e tij të madhe së cilës i kushtoi lirikat më të bukura) dhe Asdreni, shkruajnë për vlerat kurative të klimës së Dardhës, (për sëmundje të mushkërive të sistemit nervor etj) dhe për natyrën magjepëse të saj. Në vitet e fundit, pasi ua kthyen shtëpitë e tyre, dikur të shtetëzuara apo të braktisura, shumë dardharë që jetojnë në Tiranë apo në Korçë po bëjnë riparime e ndryshime me karakter modernizues në banesat e trashëguara nga prindërit. Vetëm në vitin që shkoi u punua në afro 60 shtëpi të dardharëve. Një sinjal premtues është ndërtimi i shtëpive të reja. Blerja e trojeve apo godinave të vjetra nga afaristë të ndryshëm të vendit që tani i kanë mundësitë të kenë vilat e tyre në zonat turistike. Dardharët i kanë mirëpritur, u kanë ofruar miqësinë e tyre. Çdo gjë që i shërben fshatit për ta është e çmuar dhe duhet mbështetur. Prej disa vitesh në Dardhë funksionojnë dy hotele me restorante ku gatuhet gjellë karakteristike dhe pritet ndërtimi i një hoteli të tretë, modern. Kohë më parë u asfaltuan pesë kilometra të tjera të rrugës dhe është dhënë premtimi se ajo do të përfundojë këtë vit. Dardha paraqet vlerat e saj jo vetëm zhegut të padurueshëm të verës kur aty mbizotëron freskia, por edhe gjatë dimrit si terren i përshtatshëm për sportet dimrore. E pra e ardhmja e Dardhës ka vetëm një emër : TURIZËM……



Njerëzit e Dardhës

Në vitin 1927 prifti Spiro Zenjo numëron rreth 50 djem dardharë të shkolluar. Në fillim të shekullit deri sa vdiq më 1932 në jetën politike të vendit por edhe në fushën e arsimit dhë të gazetarisë së një vend nder dardhari Sotir Peçi. 
Thoma Nasi (Nashi) është njëri nga kompozitorët e parë shqiptarë. Duke parë prirjet e tij e mbajtën me shpenzimet e tyre në konservatorin e Bostonit. Regjisori i parë i filmave dokumentarë, Endri Keko (Artist i merituar) ishte gjithashtu nga Dardha ashtu siç ishte “Karmeni “ i parë i operas shqiptare mezosopranoja e rrallë Jorgjia Velo që u vra tragjikisht në Bukuresht. Por në bibliotekë do të gjeni rreth 50 tituj veprash të autorëve me origjinë nga Dardha.

----------


## Humdinger

1- Dardha në fundvitet '20
2- Dokument zyrtar i viteve '30, nga motra e mbretit, e cila ishte "Patronesha" e Turizmit, në atë kohë. ( Haxhide Zogu)
3- Guri i Vjeshtës (në verilindje të Dardhës)

----------


## Humdinger

1- Rrëpira e Rrahut (në jugperëndim të Dardhës)
2- Dimri në Dardhë
3- Kisha e Shën Pjetrit, në Rrah

----------


## Humdinger

1- Kroi i Zengos ( mund të jetë uji më i ftohtë në Shqipëri)
2- Kroi i fshatit
3- Kroi i Stefanit
Ujsjellsi i Dardhës, u ndërtua, me financimin e djemve të saj në mërgim. (vitet '30 )

----------


## Humdinger

1- Gurë të qosheve të një shtëpie karakteristike dardhare.
2- 1- Këtu ka qenë një nga "kazanët" ku dardharët zjenin rakinë e kumullës (2 herë të zjerë). Rakia dardharve, përgjithësisht ishte 19-21 gradëshe.
3- Shtëpi dardhare, një katëshe me qilar (tip bodrumi)

----------


## Humdinger

1- Muzeu i Dardhës (ose shtëpia e Sotir Panit)
2- Një pjesë nga muzeu.

----------


## dp17ego

Eshte nje fshat i bukur malor, sic jane edhe fshatrat e tjera te zones.
Fshati eshte ndertuar ne nje vend te pjerret sa te vjen cudi pse kane zgjedhur pikerisht ate vend, drejtohet ne veri lindje ne nje gjysem lartesije nga lugina e perrenjve rrotull. Ka shume pak vend per bujqesi dhe pak kushte per blegtori.
Klima eshte shume e mire ne vere, te krijon nje kenaqesi te madhe gjate dites, ndersa naten duhet ta ngrohesh mire dhomen dhe te perpiqesh te mbash nje temperature mbi 20-22 grade C sepse fillon kondensimi i lageshtires dhe ngrihesh ne mengjes me koken te lagur.
Sherbimi mjeksor eshte shume larg-dhe duhet nje transport automobilistik qe te krijoje siguri; gjate dimrit nuk mund te behet fjale per nje sherbim te tille.
Fshati nuk ka sherbim tregetar-dyqan-shitore, keshtu po te duash te blesh nje buke??? apo nje shishe vaj. Nuk e di si rrojne gjate dimrit ata njeres atje?
Vura re se jane ndertuar shtepi te reja nga VIP-at tane, por te shkosh ne Dardhe ne fund jave- e para duhet te "hapesh shtepine"d.m.th. te hapesh dritaret dhe t'i lesh hapur nja tre-kater ore, pastaj te ndezesh nje zjarr te madh ne dhomen e ndenjes qe te thahen shtrojet te cilat do t'i gjesh te lagura nga qe nuk ka pasur njeri ne shtepi per t'u kujdesur. Po ne dhomat e fjetjes?...po ashtu duhet zjarr ....etj etj. Keshtu ndertimi i shtepise ne dardhe per te huajt edhte nje kokecarje e madhe dhe kjo per kohen e veres- ne dimer me mire mos pyet.
Turizmi-A mund te behet turizemm ne Dardhe- sigurisht qe po. Por... kur te kete uje brenda ne shtepi, kur te kete ngrohje qendrore per cdo dhome(pastaj po deshe bej edhe nje vater per qejfin tend me dru). Duhet te rregullohet dhe mirembahet rruga qe lidh Dardhen me Korcen, per te siguruar nje shebim mjeksor per turistet- ose helikopter urgjence ne Korce. Duhen krijuar teleferike dhe mjete transporti bashkekohore-kush ka qejf le te provoje te ngjite maloret e fshatit per aerobi.
Mendimi im eshte qe Dardha, apo fshatra te tjera rreth mund te zhvillojne turizmin nen nje dore profesioniste. '
Eshte e vertete qe edhe ministrat e Zogut shkonin ne Dardhe per turizem (Vetem nje nate), dhe nuk kane ndertuar shtepi aty per cka shpjegova me siper.
Dua te shtoj qe Korca ka mjaft fshatra te tjera turistike si Voskopoja, bile edhe me liqene me peshk te mrekullueshem Liqenasi , Nuk duhet harruar qe Pogradeci eshte vetem 30 min me makine.

Lakrori me dy pete....e provova dy here bile, mos me keq, i trrashe, i papjekur mire dhe i zi sikur ishte bere me krundedhe jo me mjell. Ku eshte ai lakrori  dardharkave qe mburreshin. kam ngrene ne Korce ehu sa ndryshim...e beri zonje dhe i dergoi edhe komshiut nje cope si per t'i thene ja ky eshte lakror....po ne Dardhe?????....mos me keq si kompesato siper dhe qull brenda. C'te them emra e dine dardharet vete...fshatin e kane zene ata qe nuk u dhimbset she ca te rinj qe e kane mendjen vetem tek fitimi i castit... turizmi    eh sa pune do turizmi per nje fshat si dardha!!! Fshati nuk ka as infermier, as veteriner, asnje sherbim civil...as poste, as kishe (e ka kishen po nuk ka prift), as berber, asnje sherbim publik...
Fatkeqesisht kjo eshte Dardha e pare me syrin tim....

----------


## Brari

kur e ke pare?
je i besushem o dp ne cfar thua sepse po te ish ndryshe dardharet do internetonin nga dardha jo nga bostoni apo ministrite e tiranes ku jan me shumice.

----------


## Humdinger

Dardharët or ti "mister politika boshe", kanë parë botë me sy herët dhe nuk pretendonin të jetonin fshatrave, por ditën të çajnë e të jetojnë qyteteve dhe të kenë emër.
Njerëz si ti mbase do bënin të kundërtën.
Mos ata që vërshuan në '90 nga malet dhe erdhën në Tiranë, nuk donin një jetë më të mirë se sa fshati??!!
Idhulli yt Berishoviç, përse nuk mbante pamrndën dhe qetë në tokat e fshatit, por u bë mjek dhe tani "politikan" që po i çan menderen shqiptarve??
Kështu ti g8, para se të flasësh për ata që ditën të jetojnë ( në këtë rast dardharët) kujto se edhe pinjollët e tu apo padronët e tu, kanë bërë të njëjtën gjë... por me një diferencë prej 50-60 vjetësh nga dardharët.
Keni ku mësoni... i keni të gatëshme.

----------


## Cupke_pe_Korce

e, e, levdome goje se te cava  :ngerdheshje: 

Hum, me kenaqe me keto fotot. O zot qekur s'kisha pare cati me pllaka, kalldreme, gardhe me debore, sofra, kadushka  :buzeqeshje:  Thanks, and thanks for reminding me how old I am (lol)

----------


## Humdinger

1- Foto e "lagjes"tek kroi i Zengos (1955)

2- Foto e vitit 1941, e marrë tek Sheshi i Valleve, pranë kishës së Shën Thanasit.

3 - Rinia e viteve '50 (përgjithësisht janë kushërinj të parë në foto)

PS:  Faleminderit çupkë... dhe mos na u mbaj për aq old tinë se sdo të të thoshim çupkë pastaj.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Humdinger

1- Kujtim nga festimi i vitit të ri 1952 ( ju që keni ndonjë dyshim për dardharët, shikoni veshjet e tyre, krahasojeni me atë kohë dhe pastaj nxirrni konkluzionet se sa të pacivilizuar dhe sa të varfër kanë qenë)

2- Një pjesë e vajzave të valleve dhe korit të Dardhës (17 Prill 1957) (sot janë gjyshka lol)

3- Të njëjtat nga fotoja më lart, në të njëjtën ditë.

----------


## Humdinger

1- 1957, pranverë. (Një emigrant në USA, ka bërë këtë foto me ngjyra në ato vite... nice one)
2- Disa nga vajzat e fotos më lart, tashmë nëna (1971)
3- Një dasëm dardhare e vitit 1958, shtator. Është filmuar dhe  komentuar në dokumentarin e kinostudios "Shqipëria e Re", me titull, "Mëmëdheu"

----------


## Humdinger

1- Tradita vazhdon... Gusht 1982
2- Qershor 1987. Në kodrat e liqenit artificial të Tiranës, çdo të djelën e parafundit të muajit Qershor, dardharët e Tiranës dhe Durrsit, organizonin piknik, ku vinin të gjithë brezat e dardharve.

3-Një ish emigrant nga USA, mes njerzve të familjes së tij. U kthye përgjithnjë në Shqipëri, në vitin 1957, pas një emigrimi 28 vjeçar. (i pari majtas)

----------


## Humdinger

*Dardha mes Ballkanit dhe Amerikës*

Nga Frrok Çupi

----------


## Humdinger

vazhdon......

----------


## mitjuk

Shume  e veçante he karakteristike

----------


## Humdinger

vazhdon...

----------


## Humdinger

vazhdon...

----------


## Humdinger

vazhdon..............

----------

